# Tales to the Barkeep...



## ChaoticInsaneLunatic (Feb 7, 2002)

Ida be fiver foot nine inch tall human of reddish like hair en blue eyes like da ocean wavings.  I'm wirery of sorts as fer mercenary types go ida be guessing.  And me Tymorian gift of virtue with me bow remains to da day a safe gamble with yer silver.  Ya they call on me and speakith me name: Saren (of the Moonshae)

Before ye now ida guess you soon hear me weary tales of misadventure and party blight.  None as stupedously stupid as me recently battled tale though.  And itabe like so...

...It all started on a bet of skulls in Caer Corewell.  I lost the bet and was told ta leave.  So with the ticket dey gave me I passaged da ocean and met a butch northener frum Ironkeep.  She rallied herself by da name of Tanzi.  Travel taken through Balder's Gate and beyond met us up with a Tymorian priest and a wizard with a blue hand,a chain fighter and a wizard with a raven.
With delight and glee we adventured an old sunken citadel infested with Beshabas vile.  We survived minus the wizard with the raven whom mysteriously disappeared in the darkness and was never seen forth so.  Frum there weda be ventured an older place in the cold snow of the wintery mountains called Glitterhaum.   And minus the wizard with the blue hand on our first attempt.  And a wee guy we called King Meepo was slain near those moments as well.  And minus our horses and me donkey on our seconde attempt.  Not to mention all me gear in da saddlem bags.  And finaly on me third attempt we all entered down da damn chimney.  So thatabe when me luck expired.  Frum that point ida be saving the party continuosly, ida be burning as me comrads be fanning the flame, Ida be slipen over waterfalls and surviving and saving the party yet again only to have them panic and attack me body as ida be prying blood-sucking birds frum me back.  And like I said, that was only the begining...


----------



## Dalan (Feb 9, 2002)

Saren buddy, we really need to look into a common as a second language course for you next time we visit Arabel.


----------

